# Part 3 of my new piano sonata



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi all!

I finished movement 3 of my new sonata. Would love to hear comments on it!

Here are the links, I included the 1st ad 2nd part in these files as well, because I am still editing them here and there.

Sonata no 1, part 1, 2 and 3 score

Sonata no 1, part 1, 2 and 3 mp3

thanks for taking the time to read and listening!

André


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi again,

I realized that the mp3 file is pretty big, so I gave every movement of my sonata its own file link. Here they are:

part 1
part 2
part 3

The pdf score file, however is still the same. That file is very small.

greetings and thanks for taking the time!

André. Sweden


----------

